# Winter Sunshine



## Borgie (Jun 6, 2006)

We're new to Motorhome ownership having just bought a Lunar Roadstar 726. We now have the means to go into Europe to seek better weather and get away from the cold and commercialism of Xmas later this year. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where we could go? We're not looking for scorching heat. Ideal would be 17 to 20 degrees and good motorbike roads as we have a Honda Goldwing we tow with us. We have children so 3 weeks will be our lot. Thanks in anticipation.


----------

